# English School



## Cavallino (May 5, 2019)

Ciao tutti, 

Does anyone know if in Abruzzo their is a English speaking school looking at moving back to Italy and have two girls one nine and thirteen?

Thank you all.


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

I know this is a month old, but if you're seriously looking to move, I think your best bet is to get information like this from the realtors that are helping you find a place.


----------

